# Swapping 6v6 for el84



## knottyhotman (Dec 4, 2009)

I was on a forum where a guy talked about swapping 6v6 & el84 tubes.

Is this a possible swap? What would be the effect?


sanx
Craig


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You need an adapter of some sort, like THD yellowjackets.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe he meant 6v6 for el34? Same pinout - both are ocatals. It can be done, but it's not a drop in situation. This swap would mean lowered wattage and a fatter sound from the 6v6s - basically less volume and earlier breakup. el84 (with adapter) in place of 6v6 (the other way around is impossible) would yield a brighter, more chimey amp.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have swapped the 6V6 in my Vibro Champ with an EL84. As mentioned above, you need a THD Yellowjacket to do it. Very simple to do. Doesnt make a HUGE difference in sound but there are small changes. Swapping in the EL84 with yellow jacket adds a bit more sparkle and a little less compression from what i can hear.


----------

